# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع صاله رياضيه نسائيه تفضلن بادخول....

## وديما

مرحبا الغاليات شحالكن عساكن بخير 
تفضلن هاي فكره مشروع واتمنى الكل يستفيد
صاله رياضيه نسائيه 
الفكره/ ان نفتح صاله رياضيه نسائيه تحتوي على معدات واجهزه رياضيه وهالشيء مطلوب 
طبعا بعد ماسالت وجفت احتياجات النساء كانت من ضمنها هالشي
انهم يحتاجون صاله رياضيه في المنطقه.
المطلوب /

المكان هو اهم شيء يعني اذا بالفيلا عندك غرفه كبيره خارجيه او ملحق نبدا الشغل عليه لان اهم شيء المكان ويفضل يكون ملك لكي المكان عسب ماتدفعين اجار ويوفر عليج 
وعقب نجي للمعدات يبيلنا 3 اجهزه مشي 3 سياكل ارضيات اسفنجيه معدات تدريب الآيروبك وكمن شغل صغيرونه حق التدريب 
طاوله الاستقبال + كراسي + ديكور المكان 
هذا اذا ماخذنا من الغالي واايد ولا الرخيص واايد وخذنا من الوسط وفي نفس الوقت ذات جوده\
بيكلفنا في حدود الـــ 10الاف درهم 

واذا حسبنا 3 عاملات وحده عند الاستقبال ووحده مدربه آيروبك والثالثه مشرفه ع الاجهزه 
وحسبنا كل وحده فيهن في الشهر حدود ال1000درهم 
يطلعن 3000درهم 
غير الماي والكهرباء والتلفون بيكون شهريا حدود من 1000
طبعا بتقولون كيف مابتكفي الاجهز وووو,,,الخ انا بقولكم بنحط نظام اتصل قبل لا تجين واحجزي ساعات التدريب بيصير لكل وحده جدول تجي وتتمرن ع اساسه والي تتاخر يروح عنها الموعد وتحجز غيره 
وبالنسبه للارباح اول سنه بتكون شغل في شغل عسب تردين الي دفعتيه الي هو راس المال وعقب السنه الثانيه والثالثه ان شاء الله بتييج الارباح بس اهم الاشياء الي لازم تحطينها في بالج عسب تربحيين كسب الزبااائن السؤال كيف اكسب زباين 
نبدا الخطوه الولى الاعلانات شيء مهم ومساعد لجلب الزبائن فلازم الاعلان يكون قوي عسب يجذب الزبائن وعقب 
ماتكسبين الزبون لااازم تحافظين عليه بالمعامله الطيبه والاسلوب الي يحبببا لزبائن للمكان 
وبعد في عاامل مهم يخصكم انتم الاثنين الزبون والتاجر صاحب الصاله الزبون يريد سعر معقول وخدمه زين والتاجر يريد ارباحه فلازم الاسعار تكون مدروسه

وكل وحده فيكن قبل لا تبدا في المشروع تحسب كم بيكلفها من كل النواحي والخسائر وعقب تحسب كم المفروض تاخذ قيمه التديب الشهري بناء عليه تقسم معاش العاملات والفواتير وووألخ وتجوف اذا بيبطلع لها فايده ولا لا ..

وهذي كانت دراسه جدوى سريعه صغنونه من اختكم ودووم والله يوفق الجميع 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## برق لمع

فكره وايد حلوه

----------


## ام رشوودي

نايس الفكرة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

فكرتج حلووووة .. 

ما شاء الله عليج  :Smile: 

كنت عارفة انه شي مبدعات ..

يعطيج العافية على فكرة المشروع و بإنتظار أفكارج اليديدة

----------


## وديما

ثانكس 
اشكركم ع مروركم العطر

----------


## وديما

للــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## وديما

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## غموض

حبيت هالفكرة واااايد 

انا احب اروح للصاله بس الاغاني تمنعني 

فـ احس بدون اغاني اكيد بيكوون له اقبال 

نتريا افكارج اليديده

----------


## لؤلؤة_دبي

مشكورة فديتج

----------


## Janat_el3shaq

واايد حلوة الفكرة


ابداع الصراحة


نحن محتاجين نوادي رياضية الصراحة

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير الغالية  :Smile:  ... وفكرة فعلاً مطلوووبة ^_^

----------


## 7بوبة

حلوه الفكره .. 
لكن وين مكان هالصالة بالضبط ؟ 
في اي منطقة ؟ 
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## القطوة2010

للرفع

----------


## اخت بوحميد

والله الفكره روعههههههههه

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

والله دائما نتكلم عن الصالات الرياضيه ليتها تكون متوفره وقريبه
فكرتج نااااااااايس حبيبتي وبالتوفيق

----------


## دلوعت ناهل

للرفع

----------


## miss_layali

الله يوفقج اغلب الحريم يايدن هل فكره
..
 لانا بامس الحااجه لصالات الرياضيه  :Smile:

----------


## وديما

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## ام مزونه

انا احبه افتح صاله في منطقتي والكل يتمني تفتح عندنا صاله وتكون راقيه وحابه اسوي فيها كوفي شوب صغير يقدم شاي وكوفي واكلات خاصه بالدايت 
والله عندي تصور كامل للمشروع بس مب محصله تشجيع ياليت احصل شريكه عشان نشجع بعض وبعد سالفه المدربه مال الايروبيك من وين ايبها 
وقلت بعد فتره راح اسوي صالون تابع للنادي ولما اتوسع راح ايب خياطه وبعد بسوي غرفه للاطفال يلعبون عشان الامهات الي ما عندهم حد يمسك اعيالهم ويمون بينهم حاجز زجاج يشوفون بعض 
شو رايكم بنات

----------


## &هجير&

فكره حلوه 

تسلمين علي الموضوع

----------


## شـوق الامارات

الفكره اكيد حلوووه والدليل ماشرت نادي فيه الق من 7بكل كلاس

----------


## اسبرانسا

طبعا بتقولون كيف مابتكفي الاجهز وووو,,,الخ انا بقولكم بنحط نظام اتصل قبل لا تجين واحجزي ساعات التدريب بيصير لكل وحده جدول تجي وتتمرن ع اساسه والي تتاخر يروح عنها الموعد وتحجز غيره 
==========================
وايد عيبتني هالفكره
حلووه
على الاقل لو جهاز واحد ينحجز بالساعات علشان الي تيي ما تيلس تتريا ^_^

مبدعه ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## shamsa8

ما شاء الله فكرة حلوه

----------


## إسكاده

حبذا لو يكون في الرمس اماره راس الخيمه

----------


## اسويرا

وين المشروع اي منطقه؟

----------


## رحلة أمل

مشروووووووووووع حلو ومفيد .. ويكسب دخل حلووو .. يعطيج الف عافيه .. وبانتظار المزيد ..

----------


## الزينـ كله

*تصدقين من يومين هالفكر فبالي..

بس انا افكر افتح صالة رياضية في واستأجر مكان يكون واسع بس مشكلة الايجارات وايد مرتفعه وما بستفيد وايد من الصالة يعني اللي بيدخل راح يطلع شهريا في الرواتب والايجار...

ولو لقيت محل ويكون ايجارة مناسب ممكن افكر..

بس ودي اعرف القيمية الاجمالية للمشروع برايكن كم راح تكلف؟؟؟؟*

----------


## وديما

ثاانكس بنات

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

المشكله الايجارات

----------


## بثنـــه

*مشـــروع رائــع ويحتاج لرأس مال على الأقل خمسين ألف أتوقع عسب ينجح في البداية .. ألف شكر لج ..*

----------


## كلي فداه

فكرة حلوة كنت مفكرة فيها انا وخواتي بس الجيران سبقونا ماشاء الله.

----------


## Zary

المشروع وايد حلو بس فيه اختي خطورة اتعرفين مكان صالة رياضية للحريم و الناس اتعرف انه كله حريم داخل و عيال الحرام وايد يسوون شي وانت مش موجودة زياغ

----------


## روح الصمت

الفكره وايد حلوه 
من فترة انا و ريلي كنا نرمس عن الموضوع انه نفتح صاله رياضيه في منطقتنا ... بس يوم ما حصلنا مكان اللي نباه نسينا الموضوع بالاحرى هو نسى الموضوع ( انا ما نسيت خخخخ ) بس ماشئ تشجيع

----------


## Donna

الغالية 

راتب المدربة أقل شي 3000 لو كانت مب عربية 
أنا إذا عربية تبا عليج فوقهن سكن ومواصلات بعد 

بس مجرد معلومه حبيت أقولها لج يمكن تستفيدون منها

----------


## السنع و الزين

حلو ماشالله ..انا كان ها المشروع دووم في بالي بس اترددت لانه كنت افكر في الايجار .. غير هذا شريكتي اللي هي اختي كانت دايما تاجله .. و سبحان الله في وحده جريب من منظقتنا فتحت وااحد ... فاعتقد الحين صعب انه يتكرر .. انا اقول مدربه وحده كفايه .. و هو اللي تكون حق التسجيل و كل شي ع الاقل كبدايه ..

----------

